# Gool ol' George Jr



## coastalconn (Dec 4, 2017)

Life has been just so hectic lately, but I finally made it out this morning and found my favorite RT.  He had himself quite the breakfast!  First 3 are D500 and Tamron 70-200 G2, Last couple are D810 and Nikon 500 F4 VR-G.  Thanks for looking

1



George Jr 12_4 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



George Jr 12_4 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



George Jr 12_4 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



George Jr 12_4 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



George Jr 12_4 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



George Jr 12_4 7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 4, 2017)

Kris, great to see your posts again.  I missed them and was wondering what you were up to.

These are great with #3 being my favourite of the bunch.

WesternGuy


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 4, 2017)

WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great to see your posts again.  I missed them and was wondering what you were up to.
> These are great with #3 being my favourite of the bunch.
> WesternGuy


Thanks WG!  Chef life has been overwhelming and we have had our busiest year ever.  Weather has been pretty crappy on the times I am off, and the times I have made it out, things have been super slow...


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 4, 2017)

These are wonderful.  I was just wondering if the closed eyelid is just happenstance ... or do Red Tails automatically protect their eyes from potentially harmful bits of prey when they dive into food.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 4, 2017)

Dang, awesome


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> These are wonderful.  I was just wondering if the closed eyelid is just happenstance ... or do Red Tails automatically protect their eyes from potentially harmful bits of prey when they dive into food.


Thanks! It's called the nictitating membrane and is like a third eyelid.  They close it to prevent damage to their eyes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 4, 2017)

All are nice, but the first two are winners.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice Chris! Have the Snowies made it down your way yet?


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 4, 2017)

I saw these on Facebook as I was leaving for work this morning.
An excellent set.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 4, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Nice Chris! Have the Snowies made it down your way yet?


There have been 4 sightings so far in CT so far, I have not been fortunate to see one yet, but the prediction of an eruption seems to becoming a reality!  Jealous you already have killer shots of them!


----------



## sleist (Dec 4, 2017)

Love your work.  Brilliant as always.


----------



## baturn (Dec 5, 2017)

Amazing! I agree that #3 stands out.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 5, 2017)

Great set as always.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 5, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Chris! Have the Snowies made it down your way yet?
> ...



Thanks. They should be there soon. The eruption is starting I've seen 10 different ones in the last week and a half.


----------



## windzup (Dec 9, 2017)

Great set last one for me but all fantastic


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Dec 15, 2017)

Cracking set.


----------



## weepete (Dec 15, 2017)

Fantastic shots Kris!


----------

